# [SOLVED?]genkernel Compile Problem (zfs and btrfs)

## BHReach

I am doing a fresh install on one of my computers.

Try to use 

```
genkernel --menuconfig all
```

with my normal kernel tweaks. Nothing related to zfs or btrfs AFAIK.

Fails with ERROR: Binary /sbin/mount.zfs could not be found.

After some research, I found a suggestion to use the --no-zfs switch

```
genkernel --no-zfs --menuconfig all
```

Fails with ERROR: Binary /sbin/btrfs could not be found.

Looked to see if there was a --no-btrfs switch, there was.

```
genkernel --no-zfs --no-btrfs --menuconfig all
```

It completed without errors.

I compiled this kernel on 2 other systems a couple of months ago without these problems so something must have changed?

While researching this problem, I saw a comment that btrfs was becoming more stable and would soon replace ext4 as the default Linux file system.

----------

## Falcon4

Getting the same results here, after a rather painfully long build process... PowerPC G3-400MHz on a Power Mac 7300 - oh yes, we're going old-school.   :Laughing: 

After trying no-zfs and no-btrfs combined, I got the error:

"None of the initramfs compression methods we tried are supported by your kernel (config file "/usr/src/linux/.config"), strange?!"

Yeah, maybe I should've just let genkernel do the build in the first place, but I wanted to be sure all the appropriate hardware support options were enabled...   :Confused:  Gawd I am not looking forward to another 4-hour kernel build.

Possibly these couple errors were because busybox didn't create those mount options, because they weren't compiled into the kernel in the first place?

----------

## topspot

Falcon4, I ran into the same error while compiling some modules for my Raspberry Pi3...

"None of the initramfs compression methods we tried are supported by your kernel (config file "/usr/src/linux/.config"), strange?!" 

I found that I did not have a couple kernel options set that were needed. 

Symbol: BLK_DEV_INITRD [=n] 

Type  : boolean

Prompt: Initial RAM filesystem and RAM disk (initramfs/initrd) support 

Location:

(1) -> General setup

Defined at init/Kconfig:1289

Depends on: BROKEN [=n] || !FRV

So I ran genkernel again which invoked menuconfig.  I first had to edit /etc/genkernel.conf and set OLDCONFIG="no". The genkernel command I ran was...

genkernel --kernel-config=/usr/src/linux-4.4.9999-raspberrypi/myconfig --kernname=gentoo-kernel-3 --menuconfig all

And then I selected..

[*] Initial RAM filesystem and RAM disk (initramfs/initrd) support

Once that has been selected the following options are available. Take you pick, or choose all 6.

Support initial ramdisks compressed using gzip (NEW)

Support initial ramdisks compressed using bzip2 (NEW)

Support initial ramdisks compressed using LZMA (NEW

Support initial ramdisks compressed using XZ (NEW)

Support initial ramdisks compressed using LZO (NEW)

Support initial ramdisks compressed using LZ4 (NEW)

Save and exit.

With any luck your kernel should compile successfully.

I hope this helps.

TOPSPOT

----------

## Allamande

How did you solve it?

I'm having the same issue on a fresh compile inside the latest Funtoo tarball. To make things more interesting, I have a btrfs partition.

 *BHReach wrote:*   

> I am doing a fresh install on one of my computers.
> 
> Try to use 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## gongfudoggie

emerge --ask sys-fs/btrfs-progs

The sys-fs/btrfs-progs package contains the utilities necessary to work with the Btrfs filesystem.

----------

